# Can we can have



## migzy (Apr 17, 2007)

Any chance we can have a entertainment section created, I'm thinking of changing the current head unit and I know there's been some great threads on the subject.

Cheers

Migzy


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Well there are certainly always lots of questions about ICE, although I think it would be called a Frustration Section rather than Entertainment due to the amount of hassle it causes


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah I would agree, I've been a member of lots of forums over the years and there doesn't seem to be much tinkering done to TTs esp if they've got bose. More problems than anything else.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Best I can suggest is if you see a good install How To, or do one yourself, then post a link in the Knowledge Base suggestions and we'll include it in the index.

A whole forum would probably be underused and remove possible items of interest away from the main forums when they occur.

There is attraction and benefit in pooling diverse interests in one area where it attracts attention from people who didn't previously think they had an interest - but we can add structure for reference with an index, for people trying to retrieve older items that have dropped out of view. Best of both worlds :wink:


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Are more users interested in this section idea?

KN Community Support


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

At this time we won't be making the new subsection sorry. Looking at the layout I'm not sure where to fit it without opening a can of clutter.

Sorry gang

KN Community Support


----------

